# Microworm Question



## holidaynoodle (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm new to this forum. I've been handling microworms for quite a while now but started to wonder if they have any harmful effects towards humans. I recently read that there are humans parasites out there that take the shape microworms. Should I use plastic gloves? Please enlighten me here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. I've never read anything about it being harmful to handle microworms but it would probably be a good idea to use plastic gloves to be on the safe side.


----------

